# Butler County



## DM26

Anything up yet here in Butler county? Surely after this warm rain and the warmer temps to follow, I would think this weekend should be a start for the blacks.


----------



## How

DM26 said:


> Anything up yet here in Butler county? Surely after this warm rain and the warmer temps to follow, I would think this weekend should be a start for the blacks.


I was out today found 1 I hope im not to late.


----------



## a_fuhs

i found 30-40 babies on wed. black and grey mix.... its just starting.. we need this rain to hit us


----------



## DM26

Nice find. Gonna try and get out here this week, the hunt should be on now. I'll post pics if I have any success.


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Check out my pics in wast pa season forums


----------



## muff1nm4n17

West** lol oops


----------



## DM26

Finally got out foraging


----------



## Max

DM26 said:


> View attachment 973
> View attachment 974
> View attachment 975
> Finally got out foraging


Where "About" u get these? I am in the Cabot, PA Area. I was going to start down in the valley of Armstrong Cement.


----------



## DM26

Northern Butler Co.


----------



## sheephead

DM; Foragin aint to awful bad when they get to the beer can size and bigger is it. Nice find bud.


----------



## DM26

Got out and found a few more in the heat.


----------



## Norman Kendall

First time on here where are some locations I can find morel mushrooms in butler or Armstrong county. Thank You


----------



## Donnchadh_Sempill

Norman,
I found a handful of nice-sized yellows along back country roads between Ford City and Leechburg last year (late in the season). I spotted them from the road. This year will be my first time hunting them in earnest.

I noticed while watching this and other sites that they started popping up around here at about the time of the trout opener. I'm scoping out a few spots where I might be able to combine trout fishing (also a first) and morel hunting.


----------

